# New Budgie - taming - advice needed



## NatalieZ (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello all

I introduced my new budgie Elwin on the forum yesterday. He is the fifth budgie I have ever had so I have some experience with budgies.

This is his fourth day with us and he just seems so sad. Today he has sat hunched over his food bowl for 4 hours without moving (except when I very slowly tried to offer him some millet and he panicked).

I have read all the stickies, am following the advice carefully and have done this before. I know that 4 days is nothing, its just that he seems so unhappy. To be clear, he is eating well and he had runny droppings at first but they are better now. We also had to treat him for lice (saw one) which involved catching him. Obviously this was not ideal but we had no choice.

The very first afternoon he was with us, he had a mad couple of hours rushing about the cage and looking at all his toys but since then he has become quieter and quieter. I attach a pic but it has downloaded in a strange format so it might not work.

Can anyone put my mind at rest? I am worried that we are making him depressed. My last couple of budgies were very much at home straightaway. He has come from an aviary and is 8 weeks old. Would that make a difference.

Thanks


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

The photo didn't work.. using a photo sharing site such as Imgur is your best option to post pics to the forum.

Not all budgies will behave the same when new. Elwin is still within the time period where it is not uncommon for them to be acting out of sorts. If we can see photos of him today, it might give us a better clue as to his condition. Besides, he is so adorable I think we _need_ to see more pics . I bet he is just fine.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Elwin is missing his friends and it is going to take some time for him to adjust to his new environment.
Spend time sitting near his cage talking, reading and singing to him several times throughout the day.
As he comes to realize he isn't completely alone, he'll begin to feel better.
Be sure to play music or the TV for him whenever you aren't around.*


----------



## NatalieZ (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks to you both. He seems a little more inquisitive today. I have attached some pictures. The first shows him hunched over the food bowl yesterday but the other two are him sitting and preening this morning.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Elwin is such a little cutie! He looks just fine. I think he still feels “new” in his environment. You won’t truly know his personality until he settles in and feels at home.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Elwin appears to be responding perfectly normal for a budgie that's just settling in. It's always fascinating to watch a new young bird come out of its "shell" and become more and more interested in socializing with humans. Just take it slowly and you'll be in for fun in seeing him grow. He looks like he has a lot of potential.


----------



## NatalieZ (Jul 4, 2014)

So we have some progress. He is not exactly singing all day but we are getting more cheeping and he loves to eat the basil that I have put in his cage. Slow progress with finger taming but I have hope. He managed to get out while I was cleaning his cage this morning and had a good fly so as long as he tames a bit more, he will be allowed to do that on a daily basis. Caused a bit of panic but although he wouldn't get on a finger to go back into his cage, he went back in when the cage was held up to him!

More pictures. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It’s hard to tell by the pics, but looking at the most recent one, there is a good chance that Elwin is actually a little girl! Clear, close pics in natural lighting are best for telling gender. 

Remember that birds are “wild prey animals”... finger taming takes a lot of time, consistency, and patience. It many times takes months after a bird settles in. You two have plenty of time .


----------

